# Walmart Soap.



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

Just a quick rant about Walmart or any large store I guess.

I was there looking at the commercial soap and there was an off brand wrapped up all pretty. The wrapping was something a homemade soapmaker would do. They were 7 oz. bars for $2.00!!

Every chemical known to man were in the ingredients list.

I don`t use chemicals except lye,and the people that buy my soap appreciate the natural sustainable products.

But still...ok rant over.


----------

